

Today a spacecraft orbits an object in the asteroid belt for the first time - nhoss2
http://www.collectspace.com/ubb/Forum33/HTML/000446.html#dawn_vesta

======
scottshea
With the demise of the Space Shuttle program news like this gives me hope for
future exploration. Reminds me of the dark days between the Apollo and Shuttle
missions when Viking and Voyager received a lot of attention... hopefully
without the hokey Star Trek V'ger movie this time.

